# routing rings to make a hollow cone



## brucegseidner (Jul 29, 2009)

I am cutting plywood rings that will stack and assemble to make a cone for a wood dust cyclone I want to construct. I have to chamfer the outside edge and inside edge of each of the 62 rings to 15 degrees to make the hollow cone.

I am not finding chamfer bits that do not have some flat bottom or bearing and I was not wanting any flat section.

If my rings are half inch do I just find a chamfer bit that is longer and use the middle section?

Also, what is the work flow recommended for cutting these rings. I imagine I could cut them first using a circle jig on a bandsaw, cut the inside of the rings with a jig saw, but then am at a loss how to stabilize the router to cut a circle. There would be no inside to set the router circle jig into. It is sort of like wanting to cut the branch of a tree and not getting on the wrong side of the cut. I could use a router to cut them and then change bits to chamfer them, etc. etc. What makes the most sense to get through 62 rings of increasing size, 6" to 22" over 30" length.

Thanking all in advance.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

brucegseidner said:


> I am cutting plywood rings that will stack and assemble to make a cone for a wood dust cyclone I want to construct. I have to chamfer the outside edge and inside edge of each of the 62 rings to 15 degrees to make the hollow cone.
> 
> I am not finding chamfer bits that do not have some flat bottom or bearing and I was not wanting any flat section.
> 
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forum
How stuck are you on a 15* angle?
You can get point cutting, sign lettering bits in 60* angles, which would give you a 30* . They are available at MLCS.

Or, here is an 18*:
Carving Liner Solid Carbide Router Bit -ToolsToday.com- Industrial Quality Solid Carbide Router Bits

Would need to do a bit more searching but I'm sure there is a 15* out there somewhere. Try looking for lettering or sign making or carving bits.

For that many, I think I would be considering a scroll saw although your larger pieces may not be all that manageable that way.
Good Luck


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum ??????, please do complete your profile including a first name, country and city etc.
I doubt that even with my extensive routing experience would I attempt this project. I would probably make it in one piece of sheet steel pop riveted then soldered down the seam.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm with Harry on this, use a different material, either sheet metal or plastic.
It will be very difficult to get a smooth inside surface in your wooden cone, and if it's not smooth, it's going to be too turbulent.

If you insist on making it from wooden rings, you could mount your router in the table at 15 degrees and use a straight bit.
If you look in Sante's gallery, his table mounted router has adjustable angles I think. He definatly has a hand held rig like that.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Bruce. Welcome to the RouterForums community. Glad to have you as part of our great forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bruce

I would suggest you drop the rings and just make a cone with the router bits below, see video.

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

Make planters, columns, buckets, bowls, boxes, barrels or other multi-sided projects. 
The 2 flute carbide tipped bits cuts the stock at the correct angle and gives a very strong glue joint. 
Cut face up for 6 or 8 sided projects and face down for 12 or 16 sided projects. 
Use in router table only.

======

========



brucegseidner said:


> I am cutting plywood rings that will stack and assemble to make a cone for a wood dust cyclone I want to construct. I have to chamfer the outside edge and inside edge of each of the 62 rings to 15 degrees to make the hollow cone.
> 
> I am not finding chamfer bits that do not have some flat bottom or bearing and I was not wanting any flat section.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnbigair (Sep 26, 2009)

Tilt the bandsaw table to 15 degrees when you cut the rings.


----------

